# USB Keyboard not detected on Threadripper and core i9

## pratikmishra

Hi, 

I recently acquired an AMD Threadripper 1950X (ASUS PRIME X399-A MoBo) and an Intel Core i9 7900X (Asus ROG STRIX X299-E MoBo) based machines.

We have installed gentoo version 4.4.39 on both the machines and have been facing a peculiar problem since.

During the BIOS boot process the keyboard and mouse which are both connected to USB ports are functioning properly. 

As soon as gentoo is loaded and the login prompt is shown keyboard stops functioning.

We tried to manually build the kernel but still the issue remains.

Require guidance as to what need to be done to resolve this.

----------

## krinn

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/Guide#Config_options_for_the_kernel

----------

## joanandk

 *pratikmishra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> We tried to manually build the kernel but still the issue remains.
> 
> Require guidance as to what need to be done to resolve this.

 

I assume the live-cd works? If so, you should check which modules are loaded and make sure that these are available too.

----------

## Naib

 *pratikmishra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> We have installed gentoo version 4.4.39 on both the machines and have been facing a peculiar problem since.
> 
> 

 

Gentoo version 4.4.39? do you mean kernel version?

 *pratikmishra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> During the BIOS boot process the keyboard and mouse which are both connected to USB ports are functioning properly. 
> 
> As soon as gentoo is loaded and the login prompt is shown keyboard stops functioning.
> ...

 

did you include usb3 drivers?

----------

## Jaglover

Kernel 4.4.39 is not even in portage. For new hardware a new kernel may be in order.

----------

## pratikmishra

Hi All,

Thanks for the prompt replies.

This got resolved once we rebuilt the kernel with USB 3.0 support.

----------

## joanandk

You might also need x2apic for multiprocessor support. For the case you have forgotten it.

----------

